# R8 LMS debut for 2010 - First Race - Down Under - R8 crashed



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

The First race for a R8 LMS, in the hands of Mark Eddy in Adelaide, round 1 of the Australian GT Series. He crashed during qualifying...


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: R8 LMS debut for 2010 - First Race - Down Under - R8 crashed (lappies)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQjT-Y4UNS4
Video of the crash


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: R8 LMS debut for 2010 - First Race - Down Under - R8 crashed (lappies)*

Oh man, that's painful. I cried.
Holy flip on the part of the MINI in that video too.


----------



## famou55TAR (May 29, 2008)

bummer to watch that. what a beautiful car


----------

